# Media Player Classic - audio problem



## ivand67 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi... So yesterday, out of nowhere, my main video player, Media Player Classic, became completely mute. No audio whatsoever from any kind of file.

I looked around on the options to see if something had changed, and I didn't see anything.

So I deleted the entire HKEY_Current_User\Software\Gabest\Media Player Classic\ key in the registry and downloaded the latest MPC, and put the mplayerc.exe file into C:\Program Files\Media Player Classic folder.

Still no audio. Then I downloaded FFDShow and AC3 Filter, just to test out other files. And that didn't work either.

Then I ran mplayerc.exe from another location, and also renamed the file inside the MPC folder, and now I do have audio!

However, all my file associations for video point to C:\Program Files\Media Player Classic\mplayerc.exe.

Obviously there is either some setting somewhere or file that is pointing to that file and preventing MPC from playing back the audio on my files. Any ideas on what that could be?

Thanks


----------



## dbz1forever (Oct 28, 2007)

Use K-lite codec pack might fix the problem. 

Can you hear any sound using other programs (media player etc.) if no reinstall your sound drivers.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Where did the 'C:\Program Files\Media Player Classic folder' come from originally? Did you create it?


----------



## nathane (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the same problem. The only way i could fix it was to uninstall klite and reinstall to another directory. I know this fixes the problem but I am just so frustrated that I couln't find the block. I even looked at all the settings for ffdraw blocking mplayerc.exe but still couln't get it to work.

Did you find the problem???


----------

